# 19/32" nut on Logan compound



## rickw55 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a Logan 200 lathe. When I went to adjust the compound, I couldn't find a wrench to fit the nuts that hold the compound to the cross-slide.A 9/16" wrench was too small, and a 5/8" wrench was too big, but would work. That led me to believe that the nuts are 19/32, an odd size. 
I have a 19/32" wrench that was my dad's. It's an old wrench, marked"Controlled Steel." ( I'm glad the steel is controlled. I would hate for the atomic bonds to suddenly fail, and for the wrench to suddenly become  energy. That would be bad for the lathe.)
Anyway, I just wanted to know if other Logan lathes used a 19/32" nut. Nothing in the catalog or parts list suggests a special size wrench for the compound.
Does anyone have a Logan lathe that uses 19/32" nuts? And why were 19/32" nuts made in the first place? Was there a specific reason for that particular size?
I'm going to continue to use the lathe as-is, but I can replace the nuts with a more common size if I want to.
Thanks for any help.
Rick W


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 1, 2014)

Mine uses 9/16" nuts on the compound, it was that way already when I bought the lathe. 

I do have an old 19/32" wrench too. Not sure where it came from, but it never gets used.


----------



## Redlineman (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey;

If you refer to the t-bolts/nuts that lock the angle of the compound re; the spindle, mine are 5/16-18 and take a 9/16 wrench.

This gets a little odd. My 200 is a 1942. The early models had a number of differences from the more common 43> versions. The early section view schematic LA-49-2 clearly shows these t-bolts (Swivel Lock Bolt LA-181) and the nut (Jam Nut 0521). The later LA-49-4/5 doesn't show them at all. Doesn't even show holes or slots for them or anything. Not a very useful schematic, or did they change how the compound angle was locked... somehow?


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 1, 2014)

My Logan is a 1941. They changed the compound in the later models, made them the same style as the compounds on the South Bend machines. Used a pair of set screws to lock the compound in place as far as I know. Hardly seems right, but all the pics I have seen support that theory. Here is one from the SB manual.


----------



## rickw55 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, guys!
I think my Logan was made in 1942. It does use the two bolts and nuts to lock the compound on to the cross-slide.
I didn't realize that Logan later changed the lock-down method. Maybe I should ask this question on the Logan forum as well. 
Rick W


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh by the way, I double checked and found that mine uses 5/16" bolts also, but uses 1/2" nuts as would be expected, not 9/16".   I can see where it would be quite possible to use a 5/16" heavy nut, which would take a 9/16" wrench.  

When I first got my 200, the two bolts and the nuts for the compound were in very poor shape. I modified standard 5/16" bolts to fit the T-slots and put in regular 5/16" nuts also. As I recall I had to thin the bolt heads, they were too thick as they were.


----------



## rickw55 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks again to all.
I did ask this question on the Yahoo Logan lathe group.Several people responded, including some who also had a Logan lathe with 19/32" nuts on the compound. So apparently my lathe  came from the factory that way.
Since I have the proper size wrench, I'll just keep the lathe the way it is, and not change out the nuts.
I still wonder, though, why 19/32" was a standard size for nuts.
Rick W


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 2, 2014)

The old 5/16" heavy nuts had a 19/32" hex. The new standard for them is 9/16". I've run across several odd X/32" nut sizes working old tractors. I also seem to remember that years ago Ford used some odd size hexes on main and rod bearing caps.


----------



## MBfrontier (Jan 3, 2014)

My Logan 200 also has 19/32 nuts under the compound rest. I have been using a 15mm wrench to adjust it while I'm assessing the parts I'll need for a restoration.


----------

